# One bandwagon dies, another begins



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Now King Mo is the guy to beat Anderson Silva!1!!!

[email protected], as Frank Shamrock would refer to him as. Brave Fencer, indeed.

Sloppy stand-up, no cardio, 0 takedown defense. Against a guy who literally gassed three minutes into the fight.

Yep, Mousasi > Anderson. :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Not sold on either of these guys. Gegard has potential though, but damn does he need to get his head out of his "relaxed" ass.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

+ Rep my friend.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

There are no winners in these fights. Or bandwagons to jump on. Worst display of MMA ever. Done deal.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Now King Mo is the guy to beat Anderson Silva!1!!!
> 
> [email protected], as Frank Shamrock would refer to him as. Brave Fencer, indeed.
> 
> ...


yup no doubt about it and he would "clean out" the UFC LHW division. Shogun/Lyoto/Anderson/Rogerio/Rampage/Rashad/Bones aint got shit on Sokodjou/Babalu or Jacare the UFC guys only fight cans they need to go to SF and Dream and fight real top guys


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Mousasi looked bad tonight.

But he is only 24 and this loss wont mean much in the long run. 

In fact it might be great for his career and he might try and improve his game more. 

This was a bad night for Mousasi. It's funny how MMA fans act like just because somebody lost a fight they can never recover from that loss. Some people are so short sighted. LOL


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I actually think King Mo shows more potential then Mousashi. I said in another thread that Jones, Aldo, and JDS had more potential to be stars. 

Seriously, the guy must have the worst TDD I've ever seen. Mo wasn't even setting up his shots. He was just "frankensteining" it the entire fight, gassed for the most part. Lame.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

JimmyJames said:


> Mousasi looked bad tonight.
> 
> But he is only 24 and this loss wont mean much in the long run.
> 
> ...


I dont think it's people being shortsighted I think Mousasi has all the potential in the world. I just always laughed at the people who ranked him top 5 and thought he had a snowballs chance in hell at beating Anderson when he hasnt fought top competition. People were overrating him at this point in his career and the people that were flamed when we said it are now poking fun at the Mousasi fanboys who thought he was god


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Highly overrating him. It was ridiculous.

I always said he pillowed his record with UFC wash-outs. Proven theory.


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm not a Mousasi fan but you've apparently never wrestled a world class wrestler. Because they can basically take down people however the **** they want. Mousasi does not have the worst TDD but Lawal made him seem like it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

There will always be a bandwagon for those that refuse to realize that the UFC actually has 90% of the best fighters in the world...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

wrestlerdude said:


> I'm not a Mousasi fan but you've apparently never wrestled a world class wrestler. Because they can basically take down people however the **** they want. Mousasi does not have the worst TDD but Lawal made him seem like it.


He was gassed as shit and those takedowns were telegraphed from half a mile out. Mousasi has crap take down defense.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

wrestlerdude said:


> I'm not a Mousasi fan but you've apparently never wrestled a world class wrestler. Because they can basically take down people however the **** they want. Mousasi does not have the worst TDD but Lawal made him seem like it.


World class wrestler or not, Mousashi made NO attempt to stop them. Maybe once in the first round.

Not to mention, I don't care how much of a world class wrestler he is. He was DEAD after 3 minutes into that fight and literally was playing Frankenstein to him.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

It isnt necessary for me to reply since the two above already said it but world class wrestler's have been stuffed let's not make Mo out to be far and away the greatest wrestler to fight in MMA or something here. Mo was done and spent 3-4 minutes in and Mousasi still fell over any time Mo did as little as touch him.


----------



## xLOTUSx (Dec 1, 2008)

streetpunk08 said:


> It isnt necessary for me to reply since the two above already said it but world class wrestler's have been stuffed let's not make Mo out to be far and away the greatest wrestler to fight in MMA or something here. Mo was done and spent 3-4 minutes in and Mousasi still fell over any time Mo did as little as touch him.


Never said he was the greatest, but he does have experience on the world scene. Which puts him a head of many good collegiate wrestlers. And I'm just saying I've wrestled Olympians before who were in there fiftys and sixtys and not in good shape. But did that stop them from taking me and all my teammates down? no. I wouldn't exactly say we have no takedown defense. And wrestlers have been gassed many times and have been able to take down there opponents, because they have been taking people down since they were in diapers.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I still don't think Mousasi gassed he looked like he always looks and his strikes didn't seem slower in the fifth.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

GM was a disappointment. His stand up is way overrated, he fooled me along with others. Did anyone see how he blocks punches? King Mo's got good takedowns and power, but still very green IMO. With good work he can be someone to see in the future, but if this fight showed anything, it showed that GM is overrated.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> I actually think King Mo shows more potential then Mousashi. I said in another thread that Jones, Aldo, and JDS had more potential to be stars.
> 
> Seriously, the guy must have the worst TDD I've ever seen. Mo wasn't even setting up his shots. He was just "frankensteining" it the entire fight, gassed for the most part. Lame.


 ROFL king mo got the shit beat out of him, all he got was 9 takedowns... he might have one the fight but it was really a loss to MMA scoring.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

He lost one round. Mousashi did enough in round 2 from the bottom to win a round. MMA scoring is correct in this instant. Mo deserved to win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm still shocked that King Mo won. Actually i'm not because he won, i'm shocked because Mousasi lost. Now Mo wont ever shut up.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> He was gassed as shit and those takedowns were telegraphed from half a mile out. Mousasi has crap take down defense.


Look, Mousasi's TDD is quite good - however against top level Judo guys (Sokoudjou) and wrestlers (Lawal) he seems terrible. It is all relative depending on the take down ability of the opponent.

Is Hendo's TDD shit? No. Shields' take down ability is top notch.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Like previously said, Mousashi made no effort to stop the takedown, and Mo was literally just reaching forward with his arms like Frankenstein's monster. Not to mention he was gassed after 3 minutes. That is terrible takedown defense no matter which way you spin it. I don't care if he's a "world class wrestler." Mousashi gave no effort to stop it and was taken down by the most miniscule of technique.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

where was mousasi's 'K1 level' striking as well? that term has been overrated as hell in MMA, and mousasi is living proof. most of lawal's takedowns came when mousasi would cover his face when taking punches completely exposing himself for an easy takedown. even when he was losing there was no aggression in his standup, it was pretty clear Mo wasn't coming to him, so why wait.

apart from his triangles, his ground game is pretty mediocre. constantly pushing his opponent away isn't going to gain a submission or even open a sweep to dominant position.

very disapointed in mousasi, i knew he wasn't a world beater but i at least thought he could be a contender in the ufc, now im not even so sure he'd be competitive.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mousasi needs to work on some gameplans, TDD and needs to improve his cardio imo.
I admit to overhyping him too much. He needs though to take it a bit more serious. Find a good camp and start to mix things up.
He has huge talent and he can built on that, but he needs to make some adjustments. This fight showed him he has some weaknesess that he needs to work on. And i think he needs to leave Strikeforce. That's a must: who could he fight in SF: Hendo and ..Kingo Mo in a rematch?! He needs competition. Maybe it's for the best.

As for Mo. Congrats. He was very smart. Knew he had a big advantage on his side and used it. Took advantage of Mousasi's non existant TDD. Perfect. His cardio sucked, but luckily for him, that wasn't a problem. There isn't much more to say about it.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Look, Mousasi's TDD is quite good - however against top level Judo guys (Sokoudjou) and wrestlers (Lawal) he seems terrible. It is all relative depending on the take down ability of the opponent.
> 
> Is Hendo's TDD shit? No. Shields' take down ability is top notch.


I'm not sure that I would put Mo in the same league as Shields or Henderson. He's a good pure wrestler, yes, but this isn't wrestling. There was next to nothing from Mousasi to even TRY to stop the takedown either.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I bet on King Mo to win, so I wasn't surprised. Actually I'm way more impressed with Mousassi's performance than King Mo's.

Gegard showed really good guard striking and good striking and decent TDD. He actually proved to me he's a lot better than I thought. 

And also, Machida and Shogun would ruin Mo


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I actually was sort of impressed with King Mo's performance. He did gas in 3 minutes, but not very often do we see guys that gas in such a short amount of time actually go the full 25 minutes after, let alone win after those 25 minutes. I'm surprised he didn't pass out half way through. It showed a lot of determination and strong will which is good to have in the sport of MMA.

Now I'm not justifying his lack of conditioning, that is still something he seriously needs to improve. He did show that he could still go the distance, but what will he do against a guy that has the ability to defend his take downs after hes out of gas? He will just get picked apart if that is the case next time.

I'm sure he recognizes that flaw and will work on it, I expect more from King Mo in the future.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Now King Mo is the guy to beat Anderson Silva!1!!!
> 
> [email protected], as Frank Shamrock would refer to him as. Brave Fencer, indeed.
> 
> ...


I've always tempered the posts that suggested Mousasi was anywhere near Machida or Silva's level 'cos he hadn't had a big test yet...

He'll be alright. Dude is young. I'd rather he fight at MW though, but he has seemed set on going up in weight. Maybe this fight will open his eyes that he should stick to a lighter weight class. 

I wasn't too impressed with Mo quite frankly. He won based on the scoring system, yeah. But he got beat up, and he was more boring than Fitch... He's a bigger, blacker Joe Warren. ;p 

But props to him for executing a gameplan to win the fight, I suppose.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Joe Warren didn't deserve that cheap shot.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

GKY said:


> I bet on King Mo to win, so I wasn't surprised. Actually I'm way more impressed with Mousassi's performance than King Mo's.
> 
> Gegard showed really good guard striking and good striking and decent TDD. He actually proved to me he's a lot better than I thought.
> 
> And also, Machida and Shogun would ruin Mo


He showed "good guard striking" because Mo left his face out there for him to punch because of a, being tired, b, lack of technique. Not impressed. We also must have been watching different fights. Mousashi's stand-up defense was okay, but his strikes were very, very sloppy. And he showed 0 takedown defense. How exactly is that decent when after the first round he didn't even attempt to stop them?

Hah if this fight proved he was better then you thought, you had some low expectations brother.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The entire time that fight was going on I was thinking "this is the guy that could easily tear through the UFC LHW division?" Gegard looks pathetic, not even a joke, he looked so bad.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He showed "good guard striking" because Mo left his face out there for him to punch because of a, being tired, b, lack of technique. Not impressed. We also must have been watching different fights. Mousashi's stand-up defense was okay, but his strikes were very, very sloppy. And he showed 0 takedown defense. How exactly is that decent when after the first round he didn't even attempt to stop them?
> 
> Hah if this fight proved he was better then you thought, you had some low expectations brother.


His defensive guard for the GNP was fantastic really I can't think of anyone I have seen do a better job than that. He obviously has a lot of skill but really terrible gameplans and doesn't train properly. He apparently just trains with his brother and some friends most of the time. 

He might have BJ Penn Syndrome. If he can just get his shit together he will be a monster when he hits his prime around 28. This fight makes me reevaluate certain things about him but I have seen him destroy a lot of good fighters and those skills still exist this fight doesn't change that.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Mo has much potential....but he should drop about 2-5 pounds of muscle to help his cardio.

Mousasi did catch him with some good shots in the 3rd and 4th rounds when Mo was winded

nevertheless...Congrats Mo:thumbsup:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

looney liam said:


> where was mousasi's 'K1 level' striking as well? that term has been overrated as hell in MMA, and mousasi is living proof. most of lawal's takedowns came when mousasi would cover his face when taking punches completely exposing himself for an easy takedown. even when he was losing there was no aggression in his standup, it was pretty clear Mo wasn't coming to him, so why wait.
> 
> apart from his triangles, his ground game is pretty mediocre. constantly pushing his opponent away isn't going to gain a submission or even open a sweep to dominant position.
> 
> very disapointed in mousasi, i knew he wasn't a world beater but i at least thought he could be a contender in the ufc, now im not even so sure he'd be competitive.


:laugh:


postive repped :thumbsup:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

On another note... does Mousasi really look more and more like CroCop with every fight or is that just me? I mean his face, not the way he fights.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

osmium said:


> His defensive guard for the GNP was fantastic really I can't think of anyone I have seen do a better job than that. He obviously has a lot of skill but really terrible gameplans and doesn't train properly. He apparently just trains with his brother and some friends most of the time.
> 
> He might have BJ Penn Syndrome. If he can just get his shit together he will be a monster when he hits his prime around 28. This fight makes me reevaluate certain things about him but I have seen him destroy a lot of good fighters and those skills still exist this fight doesn't change that.


I agree, about the only thing that really impressed me about him was his guard. King Mo couldn't really do any damage to him, and I think he did much more damage from the bottom than King Mo did from the top. People talk about King Mo's gas tank, but re-watch the 1st round. King Mo tried and tried hard to land punches, it's not like he just did some takedowns and layed on him not being active. He tired himself out trying to hurt GM, and didn't pace himself. Kudos for him for grinding it out. GM has a lot of talent but really needs to iron out a couple of things. I also agree about the GM and the BJ syndrome, I think you are right.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

looney liam said:


> where was mousasi's 'K1 level' striking as well? that term has be


well, he did KO Musashi in a K-1 match last year. I think he had an off-night. everyone has those.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> I'm not sure that I would put Mo in the same league as Shields or Henderson. He's a good pure wrestler, yes, but this isn't wrestling. There was next to nothing from Mousasi to even TRY to stop the takedown either.


what? mo is a very good wrestler in pure wrestling and MMA he was just gassed


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

hey cmon guys no need to make fun of how frank shamrock talks














its hard when you have braces


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

mousasi was all potential and still is. king mo is top ten lh off his wrestling skills alone. that was a good fight and props to mousasi for protecting himself the whole time. people just gave king mo no respect, but now you have to, like shane carwin, he isn't undefeated for nothing.


----------

